# Need help



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey y'all I'm looking for some new spots to wade with out a boat in the west Bay Area any help will be thankful


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*for west bay area.....?*

give a couple of weeks and the surf will be the ticket....otherwise back side of San Luis Pass or other side of the pass and wade christmas bay....there's a few cut-off paths heading towards Christmas off of Bluewater Hwy....

best idea for you get a "yak"....

speckcaster


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a yak lol and I was a lot in the surf and behind bright light bait camp it's just super muddy


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have caught some nice Trouts in Offatts Bayou at the end of 99th St wading and yak. and at the 1001st Street wading straight out and fished the reef there. I think it was a little later in the spring, and on a moving tide.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

speckcaster said:


> give a couple of weeks and the surf will be the ticket....otherwise back side of San Luis Pass or other side of the pass and wade christmas bay....there's a few cut-off paths heading towards Christmas off of Bluewater Hwy....
> 
> best idea for you get a "yak"....
> 
> speckcaster


Do you need 4wd to access those roads to get over to Christmas bay?


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

I wade some every year at Sea Isle. Just park at the pier and enter the water at the base of the pier on the right side. I wade out to the end of the pier and make a right turn and fish that area. When the sun is up you can see the grass edges and they produce well. I catch some solid trout, from 18-22" and of course alot of dinks, as well as some reds. Most of the reds are small, but there are some decent ones there.

A Texas Tackle Factory Killer Flats Minnow in Pumpkinseed/White with a chart. tail rigged weedless always produce as well as the plumb TTF KFM.

Good Luck!
Alan


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

